# Bee/Wasp stings



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

what do we do for a Bee/Wasp sting? Is there a dose of benadryl that is appropriate for 4-7 #s? I had a close call this morning with one of mine playing with a half dead bee outside, luckily no swelling so he must not have gotten stung....but for the future it would be good to know protocol. Thx


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

My little one (Lady the mix) got stung by a wasp in her face one time and her entire face ws swollen so i coudl harld see her eyes. At the same time she became sick in her stomack and was throwing up like crazy. Of course i took her to the vet but they didnt do anything about the wasp sting and only gave her something to stop her womiting. The swelling went donw by its self after two days and she was back to her happ yold self. To be on the safe side i would call and ask the vet about the exact dose of Bandery or the like. After all, they are so small it is easy to over dose...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's a thread that talks about/explains benadryl dosage.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-questions/41463-benadryl-reactions-allergies-dosage.html


----------

